
The Pauseless GC Algorithm [pdf] - ingve
https://www.usenix.org/legacy/events/vee05/full_papers/p46-click.pdf
======
brudgers
Based on hardware from Azul Systems:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azul_Systems](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azul_Systems)

